# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Over ondergewicht vertellen bij RTV Utrecht

## LizavanNOON

Hallo forumbezoekers! 

Ik ben van het nieuwe kinderprogramma van RTV Utrecht: 'Noon'. Vanaf eind deze maand wordt dat uitgezonden. Voor het programma ben ik op zoek naar iemand in de provincie Utrecht die last heeft van ondergewicht. Iemand die genoeg eet maar toch maar niet aan komt. We gaan ook met een specialist praten over hoe je makkelijk zwaarder kan worden.

Ben jij iemand/ of ken jij iemand die 10 tot 15 jaar is, in de provincie Utrecht woont en in ons programma wil vertellen over ondergewicht? 

Mail dan naar [email protected]

Volg 'Noon' ook op Twitter: https://twitter.com/noonlinetv

Groetjes Liza

Het programma 'Noon' is ontwikkeld door ouderejaars van de School voor Journalistiek te Utrecht.

----------

